# Realtek 97 Sound Problems



## Nozzer (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi, 
Im having a bit of a strange problem. For reasons unknown, I cant seem to hear any of the default windows wav files e.g. startup, shutdown, empty recycle bin wav files. I can hear them fine in Windows Media Player but if I try to open them in, say Windows Sound Recorder, I cannot listen to them or use any of the buttons except 'fast forward'.
They were working fine last week or so. The only change I can remember making was updating the xVid drivers because I was having video problems with the Theorica.net package which kept causing explorer to crash whenever I previewed the video.

Attempts to resolve the problem:
- Uninstalled and reinstalled sound drivers
- Uninstalled new codecs and used old Theorica.net xVid codec pack
- Used new xVid codecs
- Was told to ensure the Windows Audio service was set to automatic and was running.

I still cannot get these event sounds to play as they should. I'm totally stumped. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance. :up:


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

If you go to Control Panel and click on Sound Devices and then the Sound tab can you see the list with the small speakesr beside them and when you click on one can you play the sounds using the small arrow below...........Also is it set to Default Sounds??


----------



## Nozzer (Oct 9, 2006)

i can see the list with the small speakers beside them but the play button is greyed out  . It is set to default sounds. 

I can open these files in media player but wont play through anything else.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Try this fix go here and click on # *6* and save to desktop and then click and install it.

http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_tweaks.htm

Let us know if it works.


----------



## Nozzer (Oct 9, 2006)

Nah , doesnt work im afraid. restarted comp and still nothin. Play button is still greyed out on sound recorder and on sounds tab in Sound Devices. :S


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Check in* Device Manager *under Sound Devices and see if anything is flagged.

*Look in Device Manager*

Press the *Windows Logo key *+ *Pause Break *keys together, then* Hardware *tab and *Device Manager *button


----------



## Nozzer (Oct 9, 2006)

Everything is fine. Nothing flagged. All devices are working properly. Strange one eh?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Sign in as a different user or just create one for the purpose and see what happens

If that doesn't work try *Sytem Restore* to when they were working an see


----------



## Nozzer (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah already tried that. Sorry should have mentioned that above. Tried it on guest account and created new account. Same problem. It's as if im missing a WAV codec or somethin. lol.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Have a look in go *Start*>*Run *type *dxdiag *then click *Sound *tab and *testdirect sound*


----------



## Nozzer (Oct 9, 2006)

No Dice. All tests were successful and I could hear all the sounds but I still cant hear them in the sounds tab or sound recorder. Nice one for all your replies btw.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Speakers are OK ofcourse, and you checked in Services and it was on Automatic.

Must be driving you nuts. What sound card is it and is it on-board or a slot card?

Try looking here:

http://www.5starsupport.com/faq/sound.htm#1-1


----------



## Nozzer (Oct 9, 2006)

Its an on-board Realtek Audio sound card. Will check out that website now and see if I can see anything. And yes, I am going crazy trying to figure out what the hells wrong with it. It was working last week! lol


----------



## tgeorgic (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm having this exact same problem with my on board realtek 97 sound card. all sounds work except for wav files. if you load those into media player it says that the codec is not found.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Try this if you haven't already

Un-installing sound drivers in Safemode

Turn on the computer and press the F8 key repeatedly, every half of a second, until a menu appears. Select Safe Mode and press ENTER. The Windows desktop displays Safe Mode in all four corners of the screen. 
In Windows XP, click Start, and right-click My Computer.
In Windows 98 and Me, right-click the My Computer icon on the desktop. 
Click Properties from the list that appears. 
In Windows XP, click the Hardware tab then the Device Manager button.
In Windows 98 and Me, click the Device Manager tab. 
Click the plus sign (+) next to Sound, video and game controllers.

Click a sound device name other than audio codecs and Legacy Audio Drivers, and then click Remove. In Windows XP, the Remove button is a small picture of a computer overlaid by an X. Click OK on the warning windows that appear. Continue removing sound devices until all devices are removed. If the device is a combination sound-modem card, remove the items under Modem as well.
NOTE: Do not remove audio and video codecs.

Click OK in Device Manager when there are no more items to remove under Sound, video and game controllers. 
Close all programs and restart Windows. Go to the next Step.

Step 7: Reinstalling the sound drivers

Upon rebooting, Windows will find new sound hardware. If a window appears stating that Windows needs help finding a particular file, you can browse using the following pathnames until the file is found: 

C:\Windows\inf 
C:\Windows\options\cabs 
C:\Windows\system 
C:\Windows\system32 

Click "Continue Anyway" on any Digital Signature Verification windows that may appear. 
Restart the computer and test for sound.


----------



## tec10 (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm having same problem. Soundrecorder play and record buttons are greyed out. System sounds play button greyed out also. Sound works fine on media player and Soundmax test program.


----------

